# Die Maut Vol. 2



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. November 2014)

Nachdem die Maut für Autofahrer durch ist, haben Dobrindt und Konsorten nun eine neue Idee ausgebrütet, mit der sie einem Teil des Souveräns vor den Koffer schaißen können:

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...esregierung-plant-Maut-fuer-Boote-und-Schiffe


----------



## Aal_Willi (14. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nachdem die Maut für Autofahrer durch ist, haben Dobrindt und Konsorten nun eine neue Idee ausgebrütet, mit der sie einem Teil des Souveräns vor den Koffer schaißen können:
> 
> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Nachri...esregierung-plant-Maut-fuer-Boote-und-Schiffe



Geniale Idee von Dobrindt, die Unterhaltung und Reparatur von
Wasserstrassen ist auch deutlich günstiger, da hat er mit Maut eine quasi Ölquelle aufgetan.
Vielleicht sollten wir alle Strassen auf Wasserstrassen umrüsten 
Ist schon bemerkenswert was für Karikaturen, da in Berlin, die
Bundesrepublik Deutschland "steuern" #h


----------



## skally (14. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Für den Erhalt der Wasserstraßen...

 Ja genial. Dann ist der Angler durch sein Boot noch mitbezahler der Elb ausbaggerung!? Ochweija...:c#q


----------



## zokker (14. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Mich wundert in diesem Staat gar nichts mehr. Mich wundert bloß das es diese Abgabe noch nicht gibt. Irgentwann kommen dann die Fahrräder dran, die Radwege mussen ja auch unterhalten werden.


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Die Jungs und Mädels in Berlin sind schon kreativ. Das mit den Fahrrädern kenne ich schon aus CH. Da war bis vor kurzer Zeit Nummernschild- und Versicherungspflicht.
Das kommt immer doller, bis man entnervt aufgibt und RTL schaut#6.


----------



## 63°Nord (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

......... und Fußgängerzonen werden mit einer Fußgängermaut ???????????
lieber nicht weiterdenken


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Eine Atemluftabgabe braucht es noch. Zahlen oder ersticken.


----------



## Hann. Münden (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



volkerma schrieb:


> Eine Atemluftabgabe braucht es noch. Zahlen oder ersticken.


Man kann nicht früh genug mit Steuerabgaben anfangen.
Eine Zeugungsabgabe..... Keuschheitsgürtel mit Chipkartenleser einführen. Erst nach Abbuchung darf Mann drauf auf die Marie.


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Habe den Artikel gerade noch mal gelesen, der Verband rudert ja vorsorglich jetzt schon zurück#q.
Wofür werden die eigentlich bezahlt? Zum Nixtun?
Beruflich wie privat habe ich mich, soweit möglich, immer von Verbänden ferngehalten.
Die Richtigkeit dieser Entscheidung hat sich wieder mal bestätigt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Veganer sollten auch zur Kasse gebeten werden. Irgendwas lässt sich bei denen auch bestimmt ab zwacken!


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> Mich hats ehrlich gesagt am Anfang gewundert das da keine Steuern zu zahlen sind für Benziner.
> 
> Mich hätte es nicht gestört,und würde es jetzt auch nicht.
> 5m Boot 50€.Das wäre 3 Hardbaits weniger pro Jahr
> ...



Bravo, solche Männer braucht das Land! Zahlen und Schnauze halten... #d

Reitwege würden sich auch noch anbieten, jeder Euro zählt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Findling schrieb:


> Reitwege würden sich auch noch anbieten, jeder Euro zählt.



Ist längst Realität in Deutschland:
http://www.kreis-goerlitz.de/city_i...d=852715&link_id=213677469&fsize=1&contrast=0

 Zitat:
_"Zur Benutzung ausgewiesener Reitwege im Wald wird vom Freistaat Sachsen eine Reitwegeabgabe (Kauf von Reitplaketten) erhoben. Sie berechtigt das Reiten auf allen im Freistaat Sachsen ausgewiesen Reitwegen im Wald. Die Abgabe dient der Beseitigung erheblicher, durch das Reiten entstandener Wegeschäden." #h_


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Wieso zahlen wir nicht auch noch eine Uferbetretungsberechtigungsabgabe einschlieslich einer Steuer auf jeden zurückgelegten Meter auf Stegen und Kaimauern.
Kann das sein das da irgendjemandem mächtig der Helm brennt?


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist längst Realität in Deutschland:
> http://www.kreis-goerlitz.de/city_i...d=852715&link_id=213677469&fsize=1&contrast=0
> 
> Zitat:
> _"Zur Benutzung ausgewiesener Reitwege im Wald wird vom Freistaat Sachsen eine Reitwegeabgabe (Kauf von Reitplaketten) erhoben. Sie berechtigt das Reiten auf allen im Freistaat Sachsen ausgewiesen Reitwegen im Wald. Die Abgabe dient der Beseitigung erheblicher, durch das Reiten entstandener Wegeschäden." #h_



Und dazu gibt's  dann, als Gimmick, den hier einmalig für umsonst..http://www.ja-pics.net/images/full/3/a78503e3.jpg


----------



## 63°Nord (15. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Veganer sollten auch zur Kasse gebeten werden. Irgendwas lässt sich bei denen auch bestimmt ab zwacken!



Grünfuttersteuer????????


----------



## Fischfrea (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Leute was verlangt Ihr ? Werden wir nicht von einer ehemaligen Ossi Tussi regiert. Die hat es von Kind auf gelernt das Volk zu beuteln. Und dieser Troll aus der Zutscherln Ecke ist sowas von Einfallsreichtum ausgestattet. Egal wer oder was dran ist selbst der Dicke aus der roten Ecke würde das Volk nur aus nehmen wollen und die Dummen Deutschen schreien auch noch solchen angeblichen Volksvertretern hinterher. Hauptsache deren Diäten werden erhöht. Das nächstemal wählt mich bringe auch ein bissel Schei.. für 6 Monate in die Debatte und trete dann wohl versorgt freiwillig ab. Egal wer von denen das sagen hat jeder verars... das Volk weiter bis zum grossen Knall.


----------



## t-dieter26 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Ja es ist schon ein Krampf.
Wir bewegen uns von der Demokratie immer mehr hin zur Bürokratie.Und die macht am Wasser nicht halt.
Ständig neue Abgaben ,Steuern ,Verordnungen.Und das immer rücksichtsloser.Das Geschwafel vom Bürokratieabbau ist eine Farce.
Aktuell schlage ich mich gerade damit rum ,dass ich mit meinem Sprinter nicht mehr ins Ruhrgebiet fahren darf ,ausgesperrt weil gelbe Plakette.
Beim Kauf vor 10 Jahren wurde der noch als besonders sparsam und umweltfreundlich empfohlen ,auch von den Politikern.Jetzt das genaue Gegenteil. :r


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

habe da auch ne Idee für jede Brücke die ein Auto überquert auch ne Brückenbenutzungsgebühr erheben.....:vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Ja es ist schon ein Krampf.
> Wir bewegen uns von der Demokratie immer mehr hin zur Bürokratie.Und die macht am Wasser nicht halt.
> Ständig neue Abgaben ,Steuern ,Verordnungen.Und das immer rücksichtsloser.Das Geschwafel vom Bürokratieabbau ist eine Farce.
> Aktuell schlage ich mich gerade damit rum ,dass ich mit meinem Sprinter nicht mehr ins Ruhrgebiet fahren darf ,ausgesperrt weil gelbe Plakette.
> Beim Kauf vor 10 Jahren wurde der noch als besonders sparsam und umweltfreundlich empfohlen ,auch von den Politikern.Jetzt das genaue Gegenteil. :r


na du sollst nen Rußfilter führ teures Geld einbauen lassen...wenn du kannst kauf dir nen franzmann für die hälfte und dann alle 3 jahre was neues.....


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist längst Realität in Deutschland:
> http://www.kreis-goerlitz.de/city_i...d=852715&link_id=213677469&fsize=1&contrast=0
> 
> Zitat:
> _"Zur Benutzung ausgewiesener Reitwege im Wald wird vom Freistaat Sachsen eine Reitwegeabgabe (Kauf von Reitplaketten) erhoben. Sie berechtigt das Reiten auf allen im Freistaat Sachsen ausgewiesen Reitwegen im Wald. Die Abgabe dient der Beseitigung erheblicher, durch das Reiten entstandener Wegeschäden." #h_



Ich zahle zweifach für gar nicht in meiner Stadt vorhandene Reitwege.Ist eine Zwangsabgabe für das Betreten öffentlichen Grundes zu Pferd und ans Tier gebunden. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Findling schrieb:


> Bravo, solche Männer braucht das Land! Zahlen und Schnauze halten... #d
> 
> Reitwege würden sich auch noch anbieten, jeder Euro zählt.



Er hat wahrscheinlich noch nicht genug Steuern auf seinen Sprit bezahlt. 
Gruß


----------



## Luidor (17. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Ach wie herrlich es sich doch in so einem Forum rummaulen lässt. |krach:
 Meine Bitte an alle Teilnehmer. Wer aktiver Nichtwähler ist sollte die Klappe halten( wegen vergebener Chancen und somit Nichtlegitimierung an gesellschaftspolitischen Diskussionen)
 Wer Mutti oder die roten Genossen (die hellroten nicht die dunkelroten) gewählt hat, sollte die Klappe halten wegen Wiederwahl trotz besseren Wissens.
 Wer nur rummault ohne sich zu engagieren sollte die Klappe halten weil eh sinnlos und schon ist der Thread gestorben, weil niemand mehr was sagen sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Siehe unsere Regeln:
Keine allgemeine Politik!

Nur wenns direkt mit Angeln zu tun.

Sonst Punkte und dicht hier.


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> Er hat wahrscheinlich noch nicht genug Steuern auf seinen Sprit bezahlt.
> Gruß



Für diesen Fall bieten sich Spenden an. #6
Und als nächstes kommt dann die Umweltplakette für Sportboote - kostenpflichtig, versteht sich.


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. November 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*



Findling schrieb:


> Und als nächstes kommt dann die Umweltplakette für Sportboote - kostenpflichtig, versteht sich.




na das sowieso ..da sollte sich doch was machen lassen mehr ps mehr steuern ..alter zweitakter gleich noch mehr steuern #q

dazu kommen noch die ganzen nicht registrierten Boote ohne nummern ..das gibt auch noch gleich ein schein extra für die Diäten erhöhung


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Hört doch nunmal was EON Plant, super Sache, das sind dann unsere paar Euronen von evtl. eingeführten  Bootssteuer oder 
ähnlichem Gesetzgefummel wirklich Pinatz.

Unfassbar was so alles auf uns zu kommt.|uhoh:#d|uhoh:


----------



## zokker (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Die Maut Vol. 2*

Die ganze Aufregung war um sonst. Gestrige Pressemeldung:   "das Bundesverkehrsministerium verzichtet auf die Einführung der Sportboot-Maut."
http://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/960824.bund-laesst-plaene-fuer-sportbootmaut-fallen.html

Gruß zokker


----------

